# Emerald  läst sich immer  zweimal bitten..

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hi Leute, 

Emerald,

Ich Kenn das Ding schon noch von Beryl, einige Nette Designs giebts da, und der Funktioniert bei mir auch wenn ich ihn via Befehl starte. Aber genau das ist der Punkt -.-  NUR wenn ich ihn mit einem Extra befehl starte, Ich kann den X server ohne Probleme Starten mit Compiz allerdings ohne Fensterumrahmungen. Nur wenn ich nachträglich emerald starte klappt das dann auch.  Das dumme ist,  es gibt keine Nennenswerte Fehlermeldungen da er sich Problemlos starten läst.  allerdings im gegensatz zu Compiz selbst trägt der sich anscheinend nicht in Autostart ein.

Benutzter Befehl:

```
emerald --replace
```

Mag sein das dies ein einfaches Problem ist  aber wie ich es aus dem  Compiz Howto von wiki entnommen habe  sollte dies eigentlich alles gewesen sein, ich gehe davon aus das  Emerald  gleich reagieren müsste wie Compiz und sich in Automatisch starten sollte ..

Könnt ihr mir da helfen ?

Das wäre Echt Supper  :Smile: 

Grüsse 

Black

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

 :Sad:   kann mir da nimand weiter helfen ? 

muss ich echt  jedesmal wenn ich  X starte,  Emerald  manuell  starten?

Grüsse

black

----------

## Finswimmer

Nutz doch fusion-icon. Da kannst du dann auch bequem mal umschalten.

Ansonsten trage es doch in .xinit ein?

Tobi

----------

## c_m

Wie startest du es denn automatisch?

lass doch einfach mal stdout und stderr beim automatischen start in ne datei umleiten. Vllt sagt dir das, was schief läuft.

Einfach ein "2>&1 >/pfad/zum/logfile" hinten an den Aufruf kleben  :Smile: 

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ah!

Dazu kann ich was sagen hab das Problem schon 1000 mal gelöst unter Gentoo, Ubuntu und Co.

Zwar nutz ich unter meinem Gentoo auch fusion-Icon. Aber damit hatte ich hin und wieder auch schon oft das Problem das es "machmal" ohne Fenstreramen startete. Die "Lösung für immer" war dann:

Wenn man CCSM verwendet. Also  bei mir heißt das Paket aus dem Overlay "x11-apps/ccsm", der  Compizconfig Settings Manager. Einfach dannach Suchen, irgendwo findest du das.

Damit es Default den emerald Manager nutzt und nicht Compiz oder irgendeinen anderen hab ich bei mir ccsm von der Komandozeile gestartet oder aus dem Menü herraus:

Unter Gnome: System -> CompizConfig Settings Manager.

Dann -> Effects -> Fenster Decoration.

Anschließend geht so ein Tab "Allgemein" auf und da ist ein Eintrag für Kommando und dort trägt man emerald --replace eine. Anschließend wird immer wenn Compiz-Fusion oder das fusion-icon Skript gestartet wird und die Einstellungen von ccsm benutzt werden auch emerald gestartet :)

Viel Erfolg!

Chris

----------

